# Chapeltown carnival Leeds



## _angel_ (Aug 28, 2005)

The smaller, cosier version of the Notting Hill one. Anyone going?


I might do if I can persuade my sister to give us a lift. (I'm assuming it's on tomorrow...)


----------



## bfg (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes,me. Settin off in about half hour


----------

